# Darla gettin spayed Friday!



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I am seriously startin to pee my pants about it, even though am sure she will be ok.
It's just that it isnt my usual vet doin it and makes me worry more.
Plus she will be further away too.
She is just a wee girl and i will feel bad for her with a lampshade on  and a wound. Bless her.

My nephew and his girl will be visiting either Sat or Sund too, but will keep her in her crate to rest.
Bedtime will be a change for her too since i cant have her in with me for fear of hurting her.
Am sure she will not be a happy bunny aboout that.
Keeping her still will be a challenge too am sure, she is a feisty wee one.

At the back of my mind i think what if somethin goes wrong for her?
I dont think i could cope seriously!!!
Am sure you have felt like that too and it's normal but it's an awful feeling of dread that rushes over me when i think about it.
I love her soooo much and am scared for her. 
The lead up to it is just as bad as the actual day am sure.
Will be glad when it's done and she is home safe and sound.

My man said just dont do it! but i know it's for the best.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Do it.. its definately the best for her!!

She will be fine and back to herself in no time.. You don't have to put a lampshade (i cracked up at this btw) on her unless she's showing interest in her stitches!!

I love the way i'm like ah it'll be okay you'll be fine.. whereby im gonna be tearing my hair out the entire time when Daisy has hers!!

Is your Daisy spayed yet??


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I sooo know how you feel. I was a mess for a good week before Oakley got spayed. My vet said that he reallllly wanted her to be 3 lbs, which didn't happen til she was just under 6 months, and it made me nervous because why should it matter what she weighs, what's a couple ounces, and why does that make you feel you can be successful then!!!? But in the end she was just fine. The very same night I brought her home she was trying to jump around and I had quite the time keeping her quiet for 2 weeks while she healed.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww Darla will be in our thoughts on Friday. Faith sends her kisses and cuddles. Bless you Terri, we all worry and I'm sure she will be fine. Keep us updated on Friday please!

Two of my three guinea pigs have been through surgery and done just fine and they're smaller than Chihuahuas!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Do it.. its definately the best for her!!
> 
> She will be fine and back to herself in no time.. You don't have to put a lampshade (i cracked up at this btw) on her unless she's showing interest in her stitches!!
> 
> ...


Yeah am def goin through with it, just soooo scary!
LOL you will be a mad woman like me am sure when your wee Daisy goes in.
It's perfectly normal.
Heres hopin she doesnt need the lampshade, but if i know her she will be messing with her stitches. 
Daisy isnt spayed cause my vet wants to wait till her scar tissue heals some more from her c section and complications with her intestines.
Not that he will be able to do hers either for me. yikes!
He said best not chance it cause i could lose her, so no way to that for now anyway!!
I do want to have it done for her though at some point.


flippedstars said:


> I sooo know how you feel. I was a mess for a good week before Oakley got spayed. My vet said that he reallllly wanted her to be 3 lbs, which didn't happen til she was just under 6 months, and it made me nervous because why should it matter what she weighs, what's a couple ounces, and why does that make you feel you can be successful then!!!? But in the end she was just fine. The very same night I brought her home she was trying to jump around and I had quite the time keeping her quiet for 2 weeks while she healed.


See i really think my Darla will be tryin to jump around as normal, and chase Daisy, am in for a time of it with her am sure!! 


huskyluv said:


> Aww Darla will be in our thoughts on Friday. Faith sends her kisses and cuddles. Bless you Terri, we all worry and I'm sure she will be fine. Keep us updated on Friday please!
> 
> Two of my three guinea pigs have been through surgery and done just fine and they're smaller than Chihuahuas!


Thanks Val.
I can just see her wee pitiful face she gives with the ears back makin me melt.
She does this when nothin is wrong just so i oooh and ahhh lol
I know they do teeny animals all the time, it's what stopping me from turnin into a real nutjob over here. 
Will def let you all know how she is.
She will be on my lap a load more am sure. lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Terri how old is Darla now??

We'll be thinking of her (and you as you'll prob be more bothered than her!!)


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Darla is 7 months and 2 weeks old.
Yep you are prob right i will be the mess and she will be like what? lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah okay cool.. I'm book Daisy in for a months time so she'll be 6.5 months (vets said they'd do it before season yay!!)

Keep yourself occupied whilst she's under.. go to the cinema or something ha


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah luckily she hasnt gone into season.
I will try to keep busy.
When is the new Sex and the city film out? may drag J to see that. lol
I did that with the first one. x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww it's always hardest on us, isn't it? We love them and worry about them so. It's definitely for the best though and I know she will be fine and back with you before you know it.  xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

foggy said:


> Aww it's always hardest on us, isn't it? We love them and worry about them so. It's definitely for the best though and I know she will be fine and back with you before you know it.  xx


Thanks for that.
Yeah it is so hard.
I think it's cause she is the smallest animal i have had spayed too.
Next to my cat lily she is teeny and thin, and our husky Misty is humungous compared to her! 
I still worried about them a lot of course but somehow this is different this time. x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

28th May i think (or 27th) Need to book my tickets now you mentioned it!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll be thinking of you Terri!! I'm sure she'll be fine but I know well the nervousness you are dealing with.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww Terri, she will be okay. I understand how you feel though. It is a yucky feeling.
When I got my chi's surgery done it helped to know that the surgery is very quick, so they're not under that long. 
I was able give the vet a shirt of mine that had my scent on it. My chi's were able to lay on it before and after surgery while they were recovering at the vets office. My thinking was that it gave them some comfort.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I'll be thinking of you Terri!! I'm sure she'll be fine but I know well the nervousness you are dealing with.


Thanks Tracy xx


*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Aww Terri, she will be okay. I understand how you feel though. It is a yucky feeling.
> When I got my chi's surgery done it helped to know that the surgery is very quick, so they're not under that long.
> I was able give the vet a shirt of mine that had my scent on it. My chi's were able to lay on it before and after surgery while they were recovering at the vets office. My thinking was that it gave them some comfort.


Thanks, i think i will do the same and put something of mine in with her for comfort.
Will be so relieved to just have her back and healing!
My problem is i think too much.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww, Terri I think we all go through exactly how you are feeling. I know for every one of mine (Dakota, Faith, Glory, AND two of our guinea pigs' surgeries) I tried my best to keep busy after dropping them off but I clung to my phone the ENTIRE time they were at the vets and jumped a mile high every time the phone rang! lol I finally got smart and for the last two surgeries I saved my shopping and errands for the day of the surgery. It kept me more occupied than doing chores at home where I would be checking my phone and the clock every 2 minutes.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

prayers for her and I am sure she will be fine..


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Aww, Terri I think we all go through exactly how you are feeling. I know for every one of mine (Dakota, Faith, Glory, AND two of our guinea pigs' surgeries) I tried my best to keep busy after dropping them off but I clung to my phone the ENTIRE time they were at the vets and jumped a mile high every time the phone rang! lol I finally got smart and for the last two surgeries I saved my shopping and errands for the day of the surgery. It kept me more occupied than doing chores at home where I would be checking my phone and the clock every 2 minutes.


Good idea about the shopping Val, we normally do ours on Thursday but i will keep that till Friday now.x


TripleAChihuahuas said:


> prayers for her and I am sure she will be fine..


Thanks for the prayers, i will be doing plenty myself that day. xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww Terri, I'm sure Darla will be fine. 

I'll be thinking of you both on friday.

Big hugs to Darla and you from Me Pixie and Billy xxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Rache. 
Am so glad i have all of you here to make me feel better about it. xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Terri the emotions you feel are very normal. She is your baby and there is no way not to worry. She will be fine, though. The Vet will take very good care of her, and you are such a great Mommy. Everything is going to go awesome, I just know it. We will all be here for you on Friday. Stay positive, k.  (((Hugs))) Kisses for Darla.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks T, means a lot.
She is my wee baby, and i love her to bits!!
I will do my best not to worry myself sick, plus am sure she will pick up on it too. so not good. xxxx


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Poor Terri... I know exactly how this feels.. and it does not get any easier either.. From my first chi baby till now..(and there have been lots, lol) I always worried and fretted. Just the fact that all of my previous babies came through the procedure fine (and they all did), didn't make me worry one bit less when it came time for the next one to have surgery. 

Try to keep busy.. the shopping or cinema both sound like good ways to occupy your time and your mind..lol You and Darla will most definitely remain in my prayers until she is safely back home in her momma's arms! Blessings, Deb


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thankyou Deb, that means a lot too.xxx


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awwww will be thinking of you and Darla on Friday Terri, keep busy.

You know when Rocky got his op, I wasn't actually worried about the procedure i was more worried about leaving him in the vets, I was thinking that HE was thinking I wasn't going to come back for him! What an idiot eh!

Rocky only had to wear a lampshade when he was by himself.

The night that Rocky was neutered what the night that i actually started the habit of Rocky in out bed, I wanted to keep an eye on him over the night!

Darla will be fine, try not to worry! Its the best thing for them x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh yeah Lynda the leaving her there is getting to me too.
They dont know what's goin on and if we are comin back, poor wee souls.
Hopefully she doesnt have to hang about for ages before they start.
I also hope they are really extra specially nice to her too. lol

I would love to still have her in my bed, but worry that Daisy may even lick her wound, she does tend to mother Darla, bless her.
Daisy will miss her too am sure while she is away, and wonder where puppy has gone.
It's not a long op though is it, but i know it will feel like eternity to me. ha! xxx


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh it's such torture, but must be done.

There's no better feeling than when it's over and she's back home, though.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Tell me about it Alan!!
I just want it over now so i can look after her and spoil her. lol
Waiting is a nightmare and thinkin about it all the time!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Well my baby is in the vets now.
Dropped her off just after 9 this mornin.
Went to get the weekly shop to keep me busy. lol
I have to call at 3pm.
Hatin this soooo much!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Just think it's probably all over now she's fast asleep and doesn't know you're not with her,then she will be groggy when she wakes and won't know whats going on,then she's fully awake and you're there to pick her up.Hurray


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah am hoping it's all over now Michele.
Thanks. xx
Am counting the hours here!! lol


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Aww sending extra hugs for little ' Darla ' x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I'm thinking of you today Terri. She'll be home later and you'll be sooooo happy.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

How you coping chick?? I hope she is okay and feels okay.. please can we have a picture of her wearing her laura ashley lampshade


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> Aww sending extra hugs for little ' Darla ' x


Thanks i will be sure to give her a hug from you. xx


MarieUkxx said:


> I'm thinking of you today Terri. She'll be home later and you'll be sooooo happy.


Thanks Marie, 1 hour till i can call!! lol xx



Daisydoo said:


> How you coping chick?? I hope she is okay and feels okay.. please can we have a picture of her wearing her laura ashley lampshade


Am a bag of nerves to be honest, hate the wait!!
The vet said she may not need the lampshade  as she will only have one outside stitch, the rest will be inside, but he says obviusly she will still need to heal the same amount of time, as in no running about.
That is so not Darla, so be a challenge. 
I might still get one though if he thinks i should.
Of course i will take pics of the wee patient though, after she is home and settled.
Roll on 3pm!!!
Longest day ever!!!! xx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> Am a bag of nerves to be honest, hate the wait!!
> The vet said she may not need the lampshade  as she will only have one outside stitch, the rest will be inside, but he says obviusly she will still need to heal the same amount of time, as in no running about.
> That is so not Darla, so be a challenge.
> I might still get one though if he thinks i should.
> ...


Aw it's always hardest on us, we love them so much. It'll be over soon though and you'll have her back home to lots of cuddles I'm sure.  x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

foggy said:


> Aw it's always hardest on us, we love them so much. It'll be over soon though and you'll have her back home to lots of cuddles I'm sure.  x


Thanks. 
She will be showered in kisses and soft cuddles. lol xxxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't wait till she is home with you!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

(((((((Hugs))))))) That's for Mama! 

She is going to be fine, Mom. She knows that her Mommy and Sissy are waiting for her at home, so she will recover very fast.  3 PM will be here before you know it. I will do a time travel happy dance to make it come sooner.  Our thoughts and best wishes are with you all, Terri. :daisy:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Forgot to tell you,we got a babygrow for Lily in case she started on her stitches,cut the legs off,maybe better than a collar if she has to have one,i was lucky she didn't bother her stitches


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I can't wait till she is home with you!!! Keep us posted.


Thanks Tracy! you and me both, it's awful waitin!!
I can call in 10 mins though yay!! lol xx



TLI said:


> (((((((Hugs))))))) That's for Mama!
> 
> She is going to be fine, Mom. She knows that her Mommy and Sissy are waiting for her at home, so she will recover very fast.  3 PM will be here before you know it. I will do a time travel happy dance to make it come sooner.  Our thoughts and best wishes are with you all, Terri. :daisy:


Thanks T, i appreciate that hug.
Almost 3 now, this day has sure dragged in though. xxxx


michele said:


> Forgot to tell you,we got a babygrow for Lily in case she started on her stitches,cut the legs off,maybe better than a collar if she has to have one,i was lucky she didn't bother her stitches


Oh thanks Michele, i may look into the babygrow thing, cause then she could still snuggle next to me and Daisy in bed.
I am going to ask the vet if that would still be ok anyhow cause she loves to be with us at night. xx
There is plenty of space in the bed since J isnt here much anyway. lol

Anyhow 5 mins till the call.:hello1:
I have smoked like a wee chimney today, not good i know


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Well i just called and was told she is doing fine.
Only got out of surgery 40 mins ago so they are keeping her till 4.30pm.
Oh man more waitin!! lol
I was like so when can i get her, and when she told me i was like oh, not sooner? lol
Least i can breathe again knowin she is ok.
They just keepin an eye on her eh.
So glad she got through it ok anyway.

Thanks everyone for helpin me stay semi sane haha!! xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Another smoker !


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's wonderful that it went well, Terri! You'll have your little sweetie home soon, yay.


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

sorry i missed this thread earlier!

Glad to hear little Darla is doing well! she'll be her normal self again before you know it. it amazed me how resilient they are for sunch little dogs. 

lexie sends big cuddles to darla!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Yay, glad to hear she pulled through okay! Forgot about the time difference and logged on thinking she had only just recently been dropped off since it's still morning here. lol Soon she'll be home in your arms!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

So pleased she is doing well. Been thinking of you both all day xx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Ah Terri that's brilliant and you know the best news- she will never have to be spayed again, it's all over


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

so sorry i missed this, glad everything went well


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

so glad to hear the surgery is over and she came through just fine 
so happy for you and Darla.
(now i can go to lunch! LOL!)


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Terri... I am so very happy !! I know you are relieved beyond words!! Yay Darla baby..


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah! Glad she went through surgery well. I know you can't wait to snuggle her.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Wonderful !
This is one of the hardest days we go through - especially with the girls it can drive you right out of your skin !

Glad it's all over


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
You all got me through it.

She is back home now resting in her crate, shes still very tired.
They also took her baby teeth so that's good.
Have just to give her a light meal of chicken later.
She took a teeny peice then lay back down, bless her.
Her wound doesnt look too scary, and there are no outside stitches.
She goes back Monday for a check up.
I have some pain meds to give tomorrow, they gave her some before she left.

Thanks again everyone for all the support.
LOL Jane thank god it's a one time deal, i dont think could go through this again.
Well i will for Daisy at a later date, but that's a while away. lol
Then i will be a nutter again. haha!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

That's brilliant that she doesn't have outside stitches - Poppy was the same and never bothered going near the wound - she had hers done two weeks ago and there is just a faint line now.

Yay - it's all over


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a relief. I can go take a nap now and stop coming over to the computer every 5 minutes to check on her.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

so happy that the surgery went well!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay I'm so glad she is home resting. I know how happy and relieved you must be.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
She is still in her crate.
I just dont know when i should take her out to see if she wants a wee drink or a bite to eat yet.
Dont want her gettin dehydrated.
J says i should just leave her for now though.
Am such a worry wart. lol xx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

ah you cant help it, can you not leave a small dish of water or some ice cubes in hercrate with her,she might have it if she doesnt have to make too much of an effort. hope shes feeling herself soon


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah i might put an ice cube in with her, ta Amanda.

She just seems sooo out of it really.
Did it take a few hours for them to want to move?
I cant help but worry about her.
Daisy is at her crate moaning, and Darla just let out a little bark as if to say, go away!! haha!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She was done very late so it will take a time for her to come round,Lily just went into her bed and slept most of the evening so i shouldn't worry,you will see when she's perked up a bit,sleep is the best cure


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Lola was sleepy at first for a few hours then brightened up a bit.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Ah ok, thanks Michele.
I will leave her be then. haha! xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Marie.
Were you as much of a mad woman as me? lol x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> She just seems sooo out of it really.
> Did it take a few hours for them to want to move?
> I cant help but worry about her.
> Daisy is at her crate moaning, and Darla just let out a little bark as if to say, go away!! haha!!


Oh yes, this is totally normal when coming off of anesthesia. She'll probably be sleepy for some hours. No worries.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella and I send hugs to Darla for a speedy recovery.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

It varies between dogs. Some are out all day, some of them are hopping around the minute they get home. 

Mateo drove me up the wall, I was chasing him saying 'calm down you just had surgery !


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Good to know it's normal.
Thanks guys. 
She's still not that interested in food or water so just leaving her.
She did sit up and looks more lively now at least. lol x


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

All three of mine where different when they came home from their spays/neuter. My sibe was jumping around in the parking lot at the vet when we picked him up! Faith pretty much slept and didn't move much the first night but was moving around the next day. Glory did not move much for the first two days.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Terri said:


> Thanks Marie.
> Were you as much of a mad woman as me? lol x


Oh yes lol. I'm already dreading getting Tillie done


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Just caught up on the thread, glad to hear that Darla is doing good. Rocky slept all evening after his surgery. I also used a babygrow, my pal gave me a winnie the pooh one lol, Rocky was very embarrassed!!

Gosh these chis keep you on your toes! Rocky sends Darla puppy kisses xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear Ms. Darla is home and doing well. Lots of love from The Wee's and I. Speedy recovery sweet baby girl.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Val and Lynda.
These wee ones do keep us on our toes big time!!
I will totally uderstand your madness Marie no worries. lol

She took some chicken off of me anyhow, but still wont drink.
Left some small bits of ice in a wee bowl in her crate anyway.

LOL Lynda, can just imagine Rocky in that babygrow.
Did you take any pics at all? haha!!
Poor boy may not appreciate you postin them online for the world to see mind you. lol xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks T.
I am so glad i had this place and all of you, cause you all understand and really are a lovely gang of pals on here xxx


----------

